

IOS 4 on 3G(S) slow? Turn off Spotlight - kxs
http://modmyi.com/forums/general-iphone-chat/717951-ios-4-3g-slow-turn-off-spotlight.html

======
kxs
I did a restart afterwards and it seem to make quite a difference (at least
for me, I turned everything off), schould work for 3GS as well:

Settings-General-Spotlight search

